# Plowing needed in Maine



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I read the posting guidelines and I don't think this is violating any. I received an email from someone asking if I knew anyone who could plow their driveway. This is in Mercer, Maine and way, way too far for me (couple of hours drive with the car in good weather). I have a good idea of how she got my name and I'm glad she contacted me so I emailed her that I'd try to help.

Anyone interested in plowing in Mercer, please email me and I'll pass it along.

Moderators - I am getting no money or anything else for this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

No violations Mick, just better suited to the Networking Forum.

~Chuck


----------

